# Film drehen aber wie?



## thecamillo (2. August 2005)

Hi @videoFreaks,

en paar Frende und ich wollen für unseren Abschluss als Medengestalter en Abschlussvideo drehn, in dem wir von diversen Filmen dren SpecialEffects einbauen wollen wie z.B. von Matrix, StarWars, StarTrek etc. und wollte mal Fragen was man ausser KnowHow für diese Realisierungen für Software bzw, Hardwareanforderungen bräuchte?

Mein Part bei diesem Filmchen wird die 3D Animation sein. 
Das Intro wäre soweit auch schon fertig, liegt aber noch als Storyboardentwurf gezeichnet herum. Welches Programm eignet sich z.B. für diesen StarWars Textfader zu Begin des Filmes? Gibt es Alternativen zu den SpecialEffects von diesen Filmen und wo kann ich das evtl. nachlesen? Ich weiss, dass Google mein Freund ist aaber hierzu habe ich nichts wirklich interessantes gefunden! Ihr müsst wissen, ich bin ie auf dem Gebiet der Videobearbeitung, da meine Intros die ich so für mich mache, mit Flash realsiert werden aber dies aus Kompatibilitätsgründen nicht zum Einsatz kommen wird.

Gearbeitet wird teilweise auf Mac und teilweise auf PC, sofern Ihr das wissen müsst!

mfg thecamillo


----------



## goela (2. August 2005)

Nun, ich denke Du bzw. ihr braucht für Special Effects ein gutes Kompositionsprogramm wie After Effekts oder ähnliches.

Den Star Wars Anfang kann man heutzutage allerdings auch mit einem guten Schnittprogramm realisieren.


----------



## chmee (2. August 2005)

Du kannst den StarWarsAnfang auch in Flash machen und dann als AVI exportieren. Dieser
wird dann per ScreenKey rübergelegt.
Vorausgesetzt, der Hintergrund ist schwarz($000000).

mfg chmee


----------



## macfreakz (3. August 2005)

AVI ?

nein, am besten als QuickTime

Schwarz soll man nicht als Hintergrund nehmen, 
sondern Greenscreen (Helles, grelles Grün). 

Also, leider ist es sehr schwierig eine gute Specialeffekt hinzukriegen. 
Man braucht eine gute CCD oder besser 35mm ;-) Kamera, Greenscreen und gute Beleuchtung. 

Kompositionsoftware wie Shake, After Effects braucht man dazu. 

Tipps zur Aufnahmen: 16:9 Modus, progressives Aufnahmen!


----------



## chmee (3. August 2005)

:kratzamkopf:

@macfreakz:
Also wahlweise auch quicktime mit alphakanal.
und sich in diesem einfachen Fall mit nem ColorKeyer herumzuschlagen halte ich n bissel
übertrieben. Greenscreen ist kein Allheilmittel.

Beim Videoformat gilt es nach Aufnahmeformat auszusuchen; wenn es um Keying-Effekte geht,
scheidet DV im Grundsatz aus. Mit zB Digibeta oder BetaSP und ner SDI-Leitung in den Rechner
bekommst Du saubere, keyingfähige Videodateien.

ABER: Mit n bissel Sitzfleisch und Frustkaffee kriegt man alles auch mit ner billigen
Ausrüstung hin 

mfg chmee


----------



## 27b-6 (3. August 2005)

@macfreakz:

 Sorry, wenn ich widerspreche...
aber ob AVI oder MOV ist bei so einem Fall gehüpft wie gesprungen, ebenso ist der Hintergrund bei so homogenen Bildinhalten wie TEXT egal.
 GreenScreen ist dann sinnvoll wenn man z.B. reale Objekte mit 3D-Bildern einbinden will; STAR WARS ist hierfür ein gutes Beispiel, da dieser fast vollständig vor einer GreenScreen gedreht wurde.

 Wenn Du evtl. noch genauer erläuterst welche FX gemeint sind, kann Dir auch eher geholfen werden.


----------



## macfreakz (3. August 2005)

@chmee: Ja! Dein Vorschlag ist die beste Lösung, die 3D Szenen mit Alpha Kanal statt Greenscreen oder so zu rendern. Vorausgesetzt ist nur, dass 3D Programm die Rendering mit Alpha Kanal unterstützt. Maxon Cinema 4D kann sowas. 

Weil jemand vorgeschlagen hat, das schwarze Farbe als Hintergrund genommen werden soll, musste ich das widersprechen, dass man stattdessen Greenscreen nehmen sollte. 

@27b-6: AVI scheint bei Windows Welt sehr populär zu sein, aber weil er Mac hat, soll unbedingt auf QuickTime zugreifen, weil es eben die Beste überhaupt ist, wenn es um DV, Video, ... geht. 

@topic: wie soll FX aussehen? Mehr Infos -> mehr passende Antworten


----------



## 27b-6 (3. August 2005)

@macfreakz
  Wenn man genug Platz hat, sind eigentlich Einzelbildsequenzen sowieso das Beste, egal ob MAC oder PC.


			
				thecamillo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gearbeitet wird teilweise auf Mac und teilweise auf PC, sofern Ihr das wissen müsst!


  Ich benutze LZW-komprimierte TIFFs.

 @thecamillo
 Was soll eigentlich am PC und was am MAC realisiert werden.


----------



## macfreakz (3. August 2005)

@27b-6: Einzelbildsequenzen? Wie bitte? Ist es nur deine Vorstellung oder eine der guten Erfahrungen von dir? Bis jetzt habe ich mit Alpha Kanal als Hintergrund und Quicktime super Ergebnisse erzielen können.


----------



## thecamillo (3. August 2005)

Hi Leutz,

Danke euch für die vielen Infos, die helfen mir echt weiter! Also was diese PC Mac Geschichte angeht, das habe ich deswegen dazugeschrieben, da ich dachte dass das AVI - machen wir übrigens in uncompressed, später können mas ja noch runterrechnen - sofern ich es unterm PC abspeichere es eine andere Endsignatur haben würde und MacUser dann Probleme hätten das Teil nachzubearbeiten. Bsp. Ich lege ne Animation in C4D an, erstell daraus en AVI mitr Alphakanal! Das Teil ist uncompressed sprich 27 Bilder pro Sek. Er wills mit AfterEffects nachbearbeiten (Mac). Jetzt meint er eine Fehlermeldung zu bekommen welche auf eine fehlerhafte Endsignatur schließen lässt!
Also bei mir in AfterEffects kann ichs öffnen ohne Probleme!

Was die Animation angeht: Selbstverständlich werden alle Animationen mit Alphakanal angelegt und einige mit GreenScreen aber hauptsächlich BlueScreens (mit gefällt die Farbe besser   )

meld mich die Tage nochmal bis denne thecamillo


----------



## 27b-6 (4. August 2005)

macfreakz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @27b-6: Einzelbildsequenzen? Wie bitte? Ist es nur deine Vorstellung oder eine der guten Erfahrungen von dir?


 
   Wenn man rechenintensive 3D-Renderings (oder auch Composting) macht sind Einzelbild-Sequenzen die einzig sinnvolle Lösung.

   BEISPIEL: 
   -Berechnungszeit pro Bild = 15min
   -Animationslänge 10s = 250 Bilder (bei 25fps)
   -das macht eine Berechnungszeit von 3750 min = 62,5 ~ 2,5 Tage

 Wenn da beim QT oder AVI der Rechner oder Renderer meint das er abbrechen muß, hat man oft das Problem, das die Datei nicht zu gebrauchen ist.
 Bei einer Einzelbild-Sequenz ist der Vorteil das maximal eine Datei, nämlich die letzte Schrott ist, d.h. man kann von dort aus munter weiterrendern und muß nicht von vorne anfangen.

 Natürlich brauch man für gewöhnlich beim Titling nicht soviel Rechenleistung, da Thecamillo aber SFX braucht wird da bestimmt das eine oder andere Rechenintensive dabei sein. Und glaub mir es gibt nicht ärgerlicheres als Arbeiten doppelt zu machen.

  Ich schätze mal Du machst das nicht professionell, sonst hättest Du wohl kaum so entrüstet reagiert!

  P.S.: Ich arbeite seit knapp 6 Jahren auf beiden Plattformen sowohl in 3D, als auch Video-Compositing.


----------



## C4D_Joe (4. August 2005)

Ich lasse Animationen _immer_ in Einzelbildern rendern. Die Dateien kann man auch nach einem Absturz noch verwenden, die Qulität ist besser, und man kann während eines aufwändigen Renderings auch mal kurz unterbrechen. Aber zurück zum Thema: Es wäre wirklich gut, wenn du mal genau schreiben könntest, was du jetzt eigentlich für Effekte haben willst! Für einen unserer StarWars-Filme habe ich den Vorspann mit Cinema 4D gemacht, was gut geklappt hat und sehr gut aussah. Wenn du willst kann ich dir mal ein kleines Tutorial schreiben.

Joe


----------

